# New Italian moderator: Tegs



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Tegs has joined the moderator crew.  She'll be helping us in the Italian-English and Italian-Spanish forums.

Congratulations, Tegs, and I look forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## swift

Et bon courage !


----------



## Sowka

That's great news! *A very warm welcome to the team, Tegs! *


----------



## Vanda

Benvenuta, Twgs! Bem-vinda ao time!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You're very very welcome, Tegs!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

There she is, yesss!!! 
We're so happy to have you with us, Tegs!


----------



## Tegs

Hey, thanks everyone!


----------



## Tunalagatta

Hooray, it's official! Benvenuta .


----------



## stella_maris_74

A most welcome new addition!!! GREAT!


----------



## Tegs

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Trisia

I'm late 

Congratulations, and hope you'll have a wonderful time modding.


----------



## Tegs

Thanks Trisia


----------



## Holymaloney

Haaaaaaa Tegs  ! Congratulations luv  That's great news and I'm so pleased for you !


----------



## Tegs

Ta very much me dear, looking forward to being on this side of the fence - a change of scenery


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sorry, Tegs! I was about to miss this great piece of news!!! Congratulations!!! Great! 
Finally we can have a cup of coffee together! Oh, can I have some "champ" BTW?


----------



## Tegs

Thanks! And thanks for the pictures  Yes, a cup of tea (or a cocktail or two)?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, well, to tell the truth I've been trying for two hours to properly arrange those images .... unsuccessfully!  

View attachment 10032


----------



## amikama

Congratulations, Tegs!


----------



## Tegs

Thanks!  And Anja, not to worry, I'm a bit useless at adding images, so you're doing better than me


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thank you, Tegs! Feeling better


----------



## giginho

Teeeeeeeeeegs! Well done, my friend! I promise you I will not be your worst nightmare!!!!!!

Grande Tegs, buena suerte!


----------



## Tegs

Haha, thanks Gigi  Glad to hear it


----------



## ewie

Welcome Teguiccigna (Yes, I'm rubbish at Italian diminutives)


----------



## Tegs

Classic Ewie  Cheers


----------



## Antpax

Welcome to the team Tegs. Did anybody say cocktails?


----------



## giginho

Antpax said:


> Welcome to the team Tegs. Did anybody say cocktails?



Yes, I do....and *Tegs will pay for all*!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Antpax said:


> Welcome to the team Tegs. Did anybody say cocktails?



Finalmente! 
Yo también ... pues no alcanzé poner imágenes ... aprovecho del cocktail de Ant


----------



## Tegs

Oooh, they look really refreshing. Thanks Ant! Gigi, I'm happy to pay for a load of virtual cocktails - I think they'll cost around £0.00


----------



## pyan

Congratulations .

(Late because I've only just noticed the title change.)


----------



## Tegs

Thanks  Jolly messages are always welcome no matter when they're posted


----------

